# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg-Amazing Thailand 2018

## Enrico

So, haben alles gebucht und sind wieder das ganze Wochenende vor Ort. Mal sehen wer wieder alles kommt  :: 

Achso, dieses Jahr am 7. und 8.7.2018

----------


## Enrico

Erste Treffen stehen: Freitag Abend mit Schiene 🍺

----------


## frank_rt

*

sag ihm nen gruß von mir

*

----------


## Enrico

> *
> 
> sag ihm nen gruß von mir
> 
> *


Mach ich natürlich

----------


## Erwin

Und versuch doch bitte, ihn zu überreden, hier wieder zu posten!

Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Das hab ich schon oft versucht, da haben wir keine Chance mehr  ::

----------


## Enrico

Programm Thai Festival 
Amazing Thailand in Bad Homburg
07. – 08. Juli 2018 auf der Brunnenallee 

Samstag, der 07. Juli 2018

11.00 Uhr	Eröffnungszeremonie
Huldigungszeremonie zu Ehren des Königs Maha Vajiralongkorn
Bodindradebayavarangkun Rama X.
11.30 Uhr	Eröffnungstanz zu Ehren des Königs Chulalongkorn
11.40 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung für die Glücksverheißung
11.45 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung zu Ehren des Königs Bhumibol Adulyadej
11.53 Uhr	Präsentation der thailändischen Kampfsportarten zur Selbstverteidigung
12.25 -13.00 Uhr	PAUSE
13.00 Uhr	Choen Pra Kwan Tanz
13.06 Uhr	Klassischer thailändischer „Nora Tanz“
13.16 Uhr	Darstellung der Körperstreckungsübung nach der traditionellen
Thaimedizin
13.36 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung der vier Regionen Thailands
13.43 Uhr	archäologische Tanzdarbietung: Sriwichai
13.50 Uhr	Volkstümliches thailändisches Bühnenstück: Jantakorop
14.20 Uhr	Präsentation der thailändischen Kampfsportarten zur Selbstverteidigung
14.50 Uhr	Bai Sri Su Kwan Tanz
14.58 Uhr	Tanz der Volksgruppe Phu Thai
15.10 Uhr	Tanz mit langer Trommel
15.20 Uhr	Tanz der „Thai Warrior Massage“
15.40 Uhr	Präsentation der thailändischen Kampfsportarten zur Selbstverteidigung
16.10 – 16.40 Uhr	PAUSE
16.40 Uhr	Tanz der Volksgruppe Phu Thai
16.50 Uhr	archäologische Tanzdarbietung: Sriwichai
17.00 Uhr	Modenschau der thailändischen Textilien
17.40 Uhr	Thida Fah Yad Tanz
17.50 Uhr	Verlosung der Tombola-Preise


Sonntag, der 08. Juli 2018

11.00 Uhr	Eröffnungstanz zu Ehren des Königs Chulalongkorn
11.10 Uhr	Klassischer „Nora Tanz“
11.23 Uhr	Ayuttaya Tanz
11.30 Uhr	Bencharat Tanz
11.38 Uhr	Bai Sri Su Kwan Tanz
11.46 Uhr	archäologische Tanzdarbietung: Sriwichai
11.56 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung der vier Regionen Thailands
12.03 Uhr	Präsentation der Kampfsportarten zur Selbstverteidigung
12.30 – 13.00 Uhr	PAUSE
13.00 Uhr	Darstellung der Körperstreckungsübung nach der   traditionellen Thaimedizin
13.20 Uhr	Sicheltanz für die thailändische Reisernte
13.25 Uhr	Präsentation der Musik auf traditionellen thailändischen Musikinstrumenten
13.45 Uhr	archäologische Tanzdarbietung: Sukhothai
13.53 Uhr	Volkstümliches Bühnenstück: Jantakorop 
14.15 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung für die Glücksverheißung
14.23 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung zu Ehren des Königs Bhumibol Adulyadej
14.30 Uhr	Fon Kon Sawan
14.36 Uhr	Ayutthaya Tanz 
14.41 Uhr	Fon Manora im Isarn-Stil
14.47 Uhr	Tanzdarbietung für die Zusammengehörigkeit der   Thailänder
14.51 Uhr	Präsentation der thailändischen Kampfsportarten zur Selbstverteidigung
15.21 Uhr	Tanz der „Thai Warrior Massage“ 
15.40 Uhr	Tanz mit langer Trommel
15.47 Uhr	Musik mit traditionellen Musikinstrumenten
16.15 – 16.45 Uhr	PAUSE
16.45 Uhr	Thida Fah Yad Tanz
16.55 Uhr	Modenschau der thailändischen Textilien
17.40 Uhr	Verlosung der Tombola-Preise


Änderungen vorbehalten

----------


## Enrico

exklusiv für Mitglieder erst hier, später dann im dazugehörigen Thread.

Hatten heute, einen spontanen und sehr netten Abend mit Schiene. Und ich hörte heute aus seinem Mund: "Vielleicht schau ich mal wieder rein"... also Hoffnung besteht. Wir haben im Kulturbahnhof von Bad Homburg in einem sehr netten Lokal gesessen und einen wirklich guten Abend verbracht. Nur der Hunger später trennte unsere Wege.



Mein Ziel zum Essen war wie jedes Jahr der Italiener am Hotel, an dem ich meinem Kind eine billige Suppe reiche und mir ein Kilo Kalb leiste...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Schiene schein seinen Herzinfakt gut überstanden zu habben 
hat sogar dickere Backen bekommen 
reich mal ein paar Grüsse weiter...

----------


## schorschilia

> ..........Und ich hörte heute aus seinem Mund: "Vielleicht schau ich mal wieder rein"...


ich würd`s begrüssen; so lass ihn grüssen!

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

Schön wars, sind wieder zu Hause. War wie immer teuer aber es lohnt sich an sich. Schön war auch das wir mal wieder zwanglos alleine waren, was auch mal gut tut. Was nicht heißt das es nicht auch schön ist wenn wir viele sind, aber dieses Jahr passte es zu unserem dringend nötigen Urlaub. Weiter geht es noch eine Woche Garten mit Tagesausflügen.

----------


## Robert

Weiss jemand, warum das vom Ende des Bad Homburger Sommers auf den Anfang verlegt wurde?

----------


## schorschilia

> Weiss jemand, warum das vom Ende des Bad Homburger Sommers auf den Anfang verlegt wurde?


......vielleicht weil der Herbst früher kommt....?   ::

----------


## Enrico

Das ist immer mal früher und später, hat auch einen Grund. Hat irgendwie mit dem Jahrestag zu tun, der aber wohl nicht immer klappt. Aber ich glaube der frühe Termin ist der richtigere

----------

